# Fox Micron RX VS. Delkim RX Plus



## Markus3940 (21. September 2010)

Servus Miteinander #h,

ich plane die Anschaffung neuer Bissanzeiger.
Im Focus habe ich die Delkim RX Plus oder die Fox Micron RX digital.
Kann mir jemand Tipps geben? Hat jemand schon Erfahrungen mit einer der beiden Typen gemacht?

Gruß Markus


----------



## Carras (21. September 2010)

*AW: Fox Micron RX VS. Delkim RX Plus*

Hi,

mit die zwei meist verbreiteten Typen, wenn es um hochklassige Bissanzeiger geht.
Letzten Endes schenken die Beiden sich nicht viel.
Meiner Meinung nach kannst Du mit keinem der beiden was falsch machen. Da entscheidet eher der persöhnliche Geschmack.

Ansonsten bieten Beide Bissis, alles was man braucht.


----------



## Notung (21. September 2010)

*AW: Fox Micron RX VS. Delkim RX Plus*

Hallo,
wie immer,
meine Meinung FOX RX!!!!
Gruß


----------



## Mxrvxn (21. September 2010)

*AW: Fox Micron RX VS. Delkim RX Plus*

Hallo,
ich würde dir aus persönlichen Gründen von den Rx Bissanzeigern abraten! Mir sind sie einmal ins Wasser gefallen ( waren für keine 30 Sekunden unter Wasser ) und waren direkt kaputt. Habe sie dann einschicken lassen. Es hat, nicht übertrieben, etwas über ein halbes Jahr gebraucht, bis ich sie von Fox wieder zurück hatte. Kann sein, dass ich vielleicht ein Ausnahmeset erwischt habe, aber das rechtfertigt meiner Meinung nach lange nicht den schlechten Service! Zudem ist das Kabel, an welches die Batterie angeschlossen wird, zwei Mal defekt gewesen. Die gelöteten Stellen haben sich gelöst! 

Würde gerne einmal Carp Sounder ( CSF1 + Rocr XRS ) in die Runde werfen. Die Pieper von CS sind aus meiner Sicht viel besser verarbeitet und der Service lässt keine Wünsche offen. Wenn etwas mit den Piepern sein sollte, hat man innerhalb von einer Woche seine Bissanzeiger zurück!

Viele Grüße


----------



## Carras (22. September 2010)

*AW: Fox Micron RX VS. Delkim RX Plus*



Marvin schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ..........Wenn etwas mit den Piepern sein sollte, hat man innerhalb von einer Woche seine Bissanzeiger zurück!
> 
> Viele Grüße


 
Nun ja,


deshalb hab ich die CS nicht zur Diskussion gebracht.


CS mag einen Super Service bieten,...meiner Meinung nach aber auch aus gutem Grund.

zwei meiner Kumpels fischten CS Funker. Die Funkreichweite war teilweise lächerlich. Nach sage und schreibe 8 oder 10 Metern war an einem Bissi Funkstille. Dazu brauch ich dann auch keinen Funk, weil die paar Meter höhrt man Sie auch so bestens. Eingeschickt,.. zurück,...nicht wesentlich besser. Dann verkauft. 

Und davon liest man zu CS halt leider zu häufig etwas.

Wenn man ein Set hat, das einwandfrei funktioniert, sind es sicher Super Teile.  Wenn nicht , tja,.....



Grüßle


----------



## snorreausflake (22. September 2010)

*AW: Fox Micron RX VS. Delkim RX Plus*

Wenn ich das richtig sehe kann man ja bei den "hochpreisigen" Carp Sounder Modellen die Lautstärke nur über diese Lochscheiben verstellen|kopfkrat Wenn das so ist, ist es ja echt peinlich in dem Preissegment|bigeyes
Ich hab zwei CS-Spezial seit zig Jahren und da kann man die Lautstärke über nen Poti verstellen.

Bin am überlegen ob ich mir mal neue mit Funk holen soll|kopfkrat
Was gibt´s denn da im Preissegment bis 250€?
Wichtig ich brauch nur zwei!!!! 

Sorry das ich das jetzt hier mit reinquetsche aber ich will kein neues Thema aufmachen|rolleyes


----------



## Mxrvxn (22. September 2010)

*AW: Fox Micron RX VS. Delkim RX Plus*

"Nun ja,


deshalb hab ich die CS nicht zur Diskussion gebracht.


CS mag einen Super Service bieten,...meiner Meinung nach aber auch aus gutem Grund.

zwei meiner Kumpels fischten CS Funker. Die Funkreichweite war teilweise lächerlich. Nach sage und schreibe 8 oder 10 Metern war an einem Bissi Funkstille. Dazu brauch ich dann auch keinen Funk, weil die paar Meter höhrt man Sie auch so bestens. Eingeschickt,.. zurück,...nicht wesentlich besser. Dann verkauft. 

Und davon liest man zu CS halt leider zu häufig etwas.

Wenn man ein Set hat, das einwandfrei funktioniert, sind es sicher Super Teile. Wenn nicht , tja,.....



Grüßle " (Carras)

Zur Reichweite:
Habe mein Set nicht mit einer außenliegenden Antenne oder in irgendeiner anderen Art erweitern lassen. Hab die Reichweite bei mir in der Wohnsiedlung getestet und der Funkkontakt brach selbst nach 80-100 Metern nicht ab, obwohl ein Garagenhof ( Betonwände ), Bäume und Sträucher dazwischen waren. Und das war noch nicht die maximale Reichweite! Wie das bei anderen Sets und Pieper von CS ist, kann ich nicht sagen. Vielleicht hab ich ja wieder ein Ausnahmeset erwischt, bei dem diesmal aber alles funktioniert|supergri

Ich, für meinen Teil bin mit CS sehr zufrieden, Fox hingegen hat mich enttäuscht! Ich will aber keinesfalls alles von Fox schlecht reden!


----------



## Schleie! (24. September 2010)

*AW: Fox Micron RX VS. Delkim RX Plus*

kann über meinen Delkim auch nichts sagen, der läuft auch ohne Probleme...

Von Fox der RX3 war nicht so der renner mit den EOS-Bissanzeigern. nach 15metern war schnluss - deshalb wieder weg damit.


----------



## Raider76 (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Fox Micron RX VS. Delkim RX Plus*

Ich fische ebenfalls die Fox Micron RX seit einiger Zeit, hab damit bisher nur super Erfahrungen gemacht und auch nichts anderes gehört. 

Hab meine vor einiger Zeit relativ günstig in Ebay erworben wie hier z.B.: 

Fox Micron RX Set

Bekommst Sie aber noch in vielen Shops für 399 Euro.

Also ich kann Sie nur jedem empfehlen! Das Geld lohnt sich und die Teile halten eine Ewigkeit, da Fox keine minderwertige Qualität verbaut, wie man es bei den Delkims des öfteren hört#d

Grüße


----------



## Doc Plato (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Fox Micron RX VS. Delkim RX Plus*



Raider76 schrieb:


> da Fox keine minderwertige Qualität verbaut, wie man es bei den Delkims des öfteren hört#d
> 
> Grüße




So ein Papperlapapp!#d Habe selber jahrelang Delkim Funkbissanzeiger genutzt, bei Wind und Wetter, es gab nicht einmal ein Problem! Anders bei meinen beiden Fox-Piepern, das Gehäuse wirkt billig und verlässlich ist auch was anderes! Aber das sind alles subjektive Meinungen. 
Ich würde ohne wenn und aber sofort wieder zum Delkim greifen, never kill a running system! Mögen die Fox Fans auf mich einschlagen, aber Delikm ist seit Jahren die Nr. Eins was (Funk)-Bissanzeiger betrifft. :vik:

@TE, es ist wirklich eine reine Sache des Geschmacks, manche haben Geschmack (Delkim) und andere kaufen einen prestigeträchigen Namen (Fox), weil damit kann man ja bei seinen Kumpels besser punkten, wenn neben den Fox Ruten, Rollen und Rodpod ect. auch noch Fox Pieper in der Sonne glänzen


----------



## ProHunters Fox (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Fox Micron RX VS. Delkim RX Plus*

Ich bin ein absoluter FOX Fanatiker. Habe jetzt mein drittes RX Set. 
Meine Meinung zu den RX:
Absoluter Schrott!

Erstes Set bekommen: 
noch nicht am Wasser gewesen, ein Piepser defekt
Zweites Set bekommen:
2 mal gefischt, einmal im Regen, ein Pieper defekt
Drittes Set bekommen:
einige Male gefischt, ein Piepser defekt, beim anderen war ein Knopf durchgedreht.

Beim anderen Kollegen alles Vierteljahr iwas anderes, ein anderer hat sie wieder zurückgegeben, Batteriefresssyndrom, nem anderen Kollegen ist ein Gehäuse geplatzt.

Ich liebe diese Piepser über alles, vom Design und von den Funktionen und auch vom Funk perfekt. Aber viel Schrott dabei. Man muss sich durchfischen bis man welche findet die funktionieren.


----------



## Markus3940 (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Fox Micron RX VS. Delkim RX Plus*

Moing #h,

für mich steht fest, dass es nach Weihnachten die Delkims werden. 
Wenn ich das hier so lese, bin ich froh das ich nicht übereilt zu den Fox gegriffen habe.


----------



## Raider76 (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Fox Micron RX VS. Delkim RX Plus*

Um vor seinen Freunden anzugeben sind ja wohl die Delkims eher geeignet als die Fox. Ich kenne selber viele, die die Delkmis fischen und diese sagen: Sie wissen, dass die Qualität nicht toll ist, aber sie fischen sie nur wegen dem Namen.

Kritikpunkte an Delkims:

- schlechte Qualität von Gehäuse und Elektronik
- Delkims sind chronisch überbezahlt
- Delkim haben ne höhere Reichweite, dafür ist die Batterie schneller leer als einem lieb ist
- Delkim ist vom Prinzip sowieso von Fox geklaut
- Delkim haben nen Diebstahlschutz, der bei 50 % gar nicht funktioniert oder nur halb

usw.... hab mich mit dem Thema lange genug auseinandergesetzt...


Ich hab einige Kollegen die auch die Fox Micron RX fischen und bisher hatten weder ich noch diese Probleme mit den Bissanzeigern. Zudem hat Fox den E-Bissanzeiger quasi erfunden!

Natürlich jeder hat ne andere Meinung und dazu ist das Forum ja auch da, diese zu sagen und darüber zu diskutieren, aber ich weiß das Fox hochwertige Elektronik verbaut.
Ich persönlich habe auch sonst sehr viel von Fox: Zelt, RodPod, Ruten, Kopflampen, Taschen, Liege, Schlafsack und ich bereue nicht einen Kauf, da immer alles zu meiner Zufriedenheit war #6

Ich trinke halt auch lieber ne Coca-Cola, ein Mezzo-Mix oder ein RedBull als nachgemachtes Zeugs. Ich sehe Delkims als nachgemachtes Zeugs dass total überbewertet ist, vor allem im Preis.

Greeze


----------



## Doc Plato (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Fox Micron RX VS. Delkim RX Plus*



Raider76 schrieb:


> Kritikpunkte an Delkims:
> 
> - schlechte Qualität von Gehäuse und Elektronik - dann guck dir mal die Fox Teile genau an!
> - Delkims sind chronisch überbezahlt - klar ist Delkim nicht billig, Fox aber auch nicht!
> ...




Anscheinend haben Fox-geblendete mein erstes Posting zu dem Thema hier nicht richtig gelesen oder verstanden... #d

Ich schrieb: 



> @TE, es ist wirklich eine reine Sache des Geschmacks


 und am Ende des letzten Satzes war auch ein - Achtung: !!!!!! Dieser  sollte auch dem Foxanbeter signalisieren, das der Post nicht ganz so ernst zu nehmen ist! #c

Noch mal extra laut und deutlich:
Ich habe Pieper von beiden Herstellern besessen/besitze sie und langfristig auch unter sehr widrigen Umständen benutzt.
*MEIN PERSÖNLICHES FAZIT* (*!!!*)  heißt daher, besser das Geld für Delkims ausgeben. Was aber im gleichen Atemzug bedeutet, das Fox nicht viel schlechter ist. Ist halt Geschmackssache! Meine Güte..... 

Darauf gönne ich mir jetzt ein Twix


----------



## marcus7 (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Fox Micron RX VS. Delkim RX Plus*

Wie witzig... diese "Anfeindungen" wegen zwei Piepsern die eh beide Top auf dem Gebiet sind.


----------



## Doc Plato (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Fox Micron RX VS. Delkim RX Plus*

Was denn für Anfeindungen??? 

Wie Du schon richtig geschrieben hast, sind Fox und Delkim die besten.
Aber die Behauptung, Delkim hätte von Fox abgekupfert.... ne ne ne  da hat jemand seine Hausaufgaben nicht gemacht, bzw. sich selbst in Abseits manöviert, da es ja zwei grundverschiedene Systeme sind! Die eine Firma benutzt wie andere 20 Euro Piper Kunststoffrädchen  - (die ja auch kaputt gehen können) mit Magneten dran, die andere Firma Vibrationserkennung ohne bewegliche Teile


----------



## Merlin (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Fox Micron RX VS. Delkim RX Plus*

nehmt doch lieber eine Aalglocke


----------



## Doc Plato (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Fox Micron RX VS. Delkim RX Plus*



Merlin schrieb:


> nehmt doch lieber eine Aalglocke




Auf mich hört ja eh keiner! 

(Und hinterher sind se am jammern!  )


----------



## Carphunter10 (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Fox Micron RX VS. Delkim RX Plus*

nimm den fox micron rx digital...Ich habe ihn auch ..es ist der BESTE Bissanzeiger der je gebaut wurde ! ER WIRD DICH NIIIE IM STICH LASSEN !


----------



## Lil Torres (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Fox Micron RX VS. Delkim RX Plus*



Carphunter10 schrieb:


> nimm den fox micron rx digital...Ich habe ihn auch ..es ist der BESTE Bissanzeiger der je gebaut wurde ! ER WIRD DICH NIIIE IM STICH LASSEN !


 
mit dieser aussage wäre ich vorsichtig...


----------



## ProHunters Fox (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Fox Micron RX VS. Delkim RX Plus*



Lil Torres schrieb:


> mit dieser aussage wäre ich vorsichtig...




Das mit dem "nie im Stich lassen" habe ich auch gedacht...leider haben meine RX mich öfter im Stich gelassen als mir lieb war, und das in Situationen, die brenzlich hätten ausgehen können, daher 
#6 to Torstens Posting.


----------



## Knurrhahn (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Fox Micron RX VS. Delkim RX Plus*

wenn hier jemand etwas gegen ich zitiere "Markenfanatiker" hat, sollte dieser doch ein eigenes Thema aufmachen.
Und nun Zurück zur eigentlichen Frage des Themenerstellers.
Gruß Knurri


----------



## ProHunters Fox (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Fox Micron RX VS. Delkim RX Plus*

Danke!


----------



## Carphunter10 (25. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Fox Micron RX VS. Delkim RX Plus*

ich mag den sound weil dieser dich aus dem schlaf reisst wie kein anderer..Du wirst bei voller lautstärke den biss bis auf der anderen Seeseite hören..so ist es bei mir#6


----------

